# Seismic Design Manual



## Layman (Jun 18, 2012)

Have a question about two reference books; 2009 IBC Structural/Seismic Design Manual Combo (All Three Volumes) and SEAOC Blue Book: Seismic Design Recommendations 2009. Which ones would be better to study for Lateral AM exam?

It seems to me that I need to study one of these to pass the Lateral.


----------



## daedalus34r (Jun 18, 2012)

I purchased the 3vol SDM and found them very useful. They are overly complex compared to the scope of NCEES problems but they help put into practice many unwritten rules of lateral/seismic design. Don't get caught up in those laborious problems, but if you can understand what is going on you should be fine.


----------

